# Animiertes Banner



## Cleffto (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

Ich möchte für ein Forum in dem ich tätig bin, ein animiertes Banner herstellen.

Ziel:

Mein Banner soll drei Infos zeigen, wobei jede Info als einzelnes Bild 2 Sekunden angezeigt werden soll.

Was ich bis jetzt geschafft habe:

Wenn ich auf die Vorschau gehe, wird mir das Banner genau so angezeigt wie ich es eigentlich möchte.
Nun geh ich auf "Speicher unter.."  geb nen Namen ein, und kann dann noch mal auf Vorschau klicken..alles Wunderbar!!


Problem:

Nachdem ich das Banner ins I-Net hochgeladen haben, und den Banner Link im Forum einfüge, hab ich nur ein statisches Bild, keine Animation, nix  


Was mache ich falsch

Besten Dank, Cleffto


----------



## wischmopp90 (10. Juli 2006)

Hast du es als .gif gespeichert? Evt. auch als Animiertes-GIF?


----------



## Cleffto (10. Juli 2006)

da ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich es als animiertes GIF speichern muss, geh ich davon aus, dass ich das nicht gemacht haben   ;-)


----------



## Cleffto (10. Juli 2006)

Cleffto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich es als animiertes GIF speichern muss, geh ich davon aus, dass ich das nicht gemacht haben   ;-)



Hab das nochmal überprüft, und habe festgestell, das es automatisch als animiertes GIF gespeichert wurde... 

sonst noch ne Idee?


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Juli 2006)

In ImageReady optimiert speichern.

Alex


----------



## Cleffto (11. Juli 2006)

SO!!

möchte Euch die Lösung meines Problems nicht vorenthalten:

Das Problem bestand darin, dass die Bilder-Hosting-Site die ich benutzte keine animierte GIF's erlaubt. Als ich das Banner bei einem anderen Anbieter hochgeladen habe, funktionierte alles einwandfrei!!

Für die prompt erfolgten Ratschläge und Tipps bedanke ich mich trotzdem nochmal!!


----------

